# Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players/I'm waiting.. (merged)



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I have watched sports for over 4 decades now, and as a Duck and Blazers fan I cringe when ever my team boos an opposing player. I get that if you pay the money you can boo if you want. Whatever. But look at the percentages. Don't you think that more times than not the booing kind of inspires the opposing player AND his teammates to play harder? If a player really deserves it then I get it. But Zach really didn't. Besides the fact that I thought it was embarassing for our fans to do so, I also thought it was really stupid. I don't really expect most of you to agree with me, but I dont' care. I saw the duck fans pump up UCLA last week and I watched the Blazer fans do the same to the Knicks tonight. It bugged me.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: booing opposing players*

i don't even post here anymore because people are so ridiculous with their mean spirited ignorant verbal bashing and whatnot. but there are also a decent amount of intelligent posts. so i lurk from time to time. =) and i just had to post to say amen to this!!

ok so zach isn't the brightest bulb on the christmas tree and did some stupid stuff while he was here but he never did anything to us that we should boo him for. didn't talk bad about portland, didn't run over anyone's kitten and it SO just inspires the boo'd player to play better to "shut up" the crowd. so like you said, it backfires. dumb. 

like you said no one else will agree with us but oh well.


----------



## ProfitByProphet (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: booing opposing players*

Zach is a good person and worked hard for this team. I thought it was too bad people were booing him. If I had gone to the game tonight I would have worn a Portland Zach jersey.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: booing opposing players*

So Zach got boo'ed a lot? Thats sad, he really did like the team regardless of what other problems he had..

Yea i don't like booing opposing players either, especially when its meaningless and directed at 1 player.

Eg. On Christmas Day in Miami I think 2 seasons ago, the Wade/Kobe matchup was hyped up incredibly and when Kobe started playing poorly the crowd started chanting "Kobe Sucks!" , which was just pointless and I hated that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: booing opposing players*

I disagree. Zbo was one of quite a few players that dragged this team down for years, literally to the point where it was being talked about of the franchise being sold and possibly moved. You all seem to have a short memory of how bad it was, and the players which dragged this franchise to that low level.

Secondly, the booing tonight did not "energize" the NY Knicks. I saw a pathetic effort by the Blazers in the first half, that made a really bad team, look good.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

I feel badly for Zach that he got shipped off to the Knicks..he was nothing but class in his interview tonight. It wasn't his fault we sucked so damn badly while he was here. Did he piss me off multiple times? Yes. But at least he was a hard *** worker. He came back stronger than ever from the microfracture.
I just thought it was really tasteless and rude to boo someone who put it all on the line on the court. Sure, he didn't make the smartest decisions off the court, but he deep down wanted to win. I had to restrain my lady from asking these kids from chanting Randolph Sucks. We both thought we had classier fans than this...boo Bonzi...Yes...boo Zach..why, leave him alone. He at least wanted to be here.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

Well theres already a similar thread about this but anyway,

what did Zach say in his interview?

I agree, he really shouldn't have been boo'ed, or atleast should have gotten a decent mixed response which would have been expected. We all know his negatives but the guy worked hard night in and night out, and really liked the team and the franchise, probably the city as well (don't know about that..).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

Yep - I agree totally.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

:clap::clap2::clap::clap2::clap::clap2:

I will never understand some Blazer "fans".


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

to paraphrase Z-Bo after the game in the locker room.
trail blazers are a good team
nate's doing a great job
and the team will continue to do great things
You could really tell he was hurting when he said it..he was here through the thick and thin and when it got good, he was outsted...I didn't mind him being dealt, but the boo'ing is so damn bush league, who are Philly fans?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

I honestly don't know what the F you guys are talking about. Worked hard night in and night out? This was the same dude that every game I would have to yell "RUN THE COURT" as his dude was jamming on the other end while not being guarded. This was the guy who would not run a fast break. This was the guy who would pout when he didn't get touches on offense. This was a guy who never improved his defense, ever. This was Statbo. The guy who thought his stats were more important than the team concetp. This is the guy who was constantly keeping the Blazers in the press for nearly going to jail, over and over and over. He may be a nice, jeesh golly, that sure is wonderful. He was one of many crappy players who damn near ran this team out of town. Boo him. You bet.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



MAS RipCity said:


> But at least he was a hard *** worker. He came back stronger than ever from the microfracture.
> I just thought it was really tasteless and rude to boo someone who put it all on the line on the court.


Uh...what? You make it sound like he was an energy guy that worked hard for the team when in reality he played at one end of the court and was a black hole, and contributed to the negative image of the team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

Sadly i had a feeling he would be bood. I was hoping against it, Zach showed class, and shows he is maturing.

I really wish they didn't boo him though.  doesn't make our fans look all that good. Seems like it motivated him and his team also.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



LameR said:


> Uh...what? You make it sound like he was an energy guy that worked hard for the team when in reality he played at one end of the court and was a black hole, and contributed to the negative image of the team.


Do you deny that he was a hardworker and really cared about the team/winning?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



hasoos said:


> I honestly don't know what the F you guys are talking about. Worked hard night in and night out? This was the same dude that every game I would have to yell "RUN THE COURT" as his dude was jamming on the other end while not being guarded. This was the guy who would not run a fast break. This was the guy who would pout when he didn't get touches on offense. This was a guy who never improved his defense, ever. This was Statbo. The guy who thought his stats were more important than the team concetp. This is the guy who was constantly keeping the Blazers in the press for nearly going to jail, over and over and over. He may be a nice, jeesh golly, that sure is wonderful. He was one of many crappy players who damn near ran this team out of town. Boo him. You bet.


Hence the title of thread...doesn't mean you have to boo the guy.


----------



## timmay (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

I've never really been a big Zach fan, but when the fans booed so vehemently, I was surprised. I mean sure, maybe give some disapproval when he's introduced as punishment for some of his mistakes, fine. But every time he touched the ball? That's the kind of anger normally reserved for, say, Walter Berry.

I actually wonder if I simply underestimated how much he really burned the fan base on his antics. I guess when I count it down...

1. He plays a boring style to watch
2. He made a lot of (very) questionable choices off the court.
3. He was apparently a divisive enough presence in the locker room to cement his departure
4a. He's representative of the down years
4b. He's the next-to-last vestige of the Jail Blazers.

On the other hand, he seemed to like Portland and seemed to work really hard as a player. So I figured, boo him at introductions, then let go and let's play. But I was wrong.

It really felt like they were not just booing Zach, but booing an entire era of the team they wish never happened. And I now completely see why KP was willing to move mountains to send him off. It's now obvious how the fan base felt about him.

I also now believe we've seen Darius' future if he comes back onto the court. No surprise that they're in no hurry to bring him back.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

The booing wasn't that bad at all actually. Randolph said in his ESPN halftime interview that he heard cheers too, so I don't think he was that bothered by it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

I love Zach's reaction to the booing in the AP game story..



> Randolph was philosophical about the prospect of getting booed in Portland. "We get booed at home," he told reporters Thursday. "How much worse can it get?"


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280201022


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



> Randolph was philosophical about the prospect of getting booed in Portland. "We get booed at home," he told reporters Thursday. "How much worse can it get?"


:lol:

good line.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



MAS RipCity said:


> I feel badly for Zach that he got shipped off to the Knicks..he was nothing but class in his interview tonight. It wasn't his fault we sucked so damn badly while he was here. Did he piss me off multiple times? Yes. But at least he was a hard *** worker. He came back stronger than ever from the microfracture.
> I just thought it was really tasteless and rude to boo someone who put it all on the line on the court. Sure, he didn't make the smartest decisions off the court, but he deep down wanted to win. I had to restrain my lady from asking these kids from chanting Randolph Sucks. We both thought we had classier fans than this...boo Bonzi...Yes...boo Zach..why, leave him alone. He at least wanted to be here.


cosign.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

There's no such thing as a classy fanbase.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: booing opposing players*



> Just like old times ...
> 
> Former Trail Blazers forward Zach Randolph, now with the Knicks, showed up to the Rose Garden more than 30 minutes late for tonight's game, and hurriedly got dressed before getting up some shots on the court.
> 
> ...


Source: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/02/zbo_being_zbo.html

Kinda cool that Brandon stopped by his house to say "hi".


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: booing opposing players*

^sweet, thanks. Was a good read.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Do you deny that he was a hardworker and really cared about the team/winning?


You're really willing to call someone a hardworker who pretty much refused to play defense? The guy was a beast on offense, but to call him a hardworker when he only plays on one end of the court (and inhibits the offense at that) is a bit ridiculous.

I don't know if he cares about the team or winning. I'm not him, so I could only speculate. Obviously, it'd be tough to go from the dominant teams of the past to what he encountered, and he wasn't the kind of leader to try to pull the team out of it single-handedly, but it's impossible for me to really make a type of judgement on his motivation.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*



LameR said:


> You're really willing to call someone a hardworker who pretty much refused to play defense? The guy was a beast on offense, but to call him a hardworker when he only plays on one end of the court (and inhibits the offense at that) is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> I don't know if he cares about the team or winning. I'm not him, so I could only speculate. Obviously, it'd be tough to go from the dominant teams of the past to what he encountered, and he wasn't the kind of leader to try to pull the team out of it single-handedly, but it's impossible for me to really make a type of judgement on his motivation.


Ok we'll leave aside his motivation,

but I can use the same logic with his hardworking. Grabbing rebounds as well as he can over bigger tougher guys is VERY hard at his height and lack of athleticism.
Also, his consistency on offence (what I mean by that is basically trying everytime down the court when he gets the ball, he doesn't just give it up after a while).

He also came back from the microfracture and played even better, and I don't remember where but I'm sure I've read atleast three times about how his work ethic is surprisingly excellent.

I do agree he was a slouch on defence but I don't doubt that he loved playing for the team and did work hard.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

it didnt help that ESPN were playing into it too. i dont know how many times i heard "the first time zach randolph returns to portland" today.

if anything, zach should have been cheered since we got rid of him


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase*

I was disappointed in my fellow fans as well. Zach had a great work ethic, he spent a summer riding his bike all over Portland to come back from the microfracture. He could have said "hey I get a free summer to sit on my but and watch TV" but instead he spent as much time as he could working out. He had the same work ethic as Greg Oden has shown.

So Zach sucks on defense? Duh, so does Peja, but nobody boo's him for it. Steve Kerr and Jeff Hornacek sucked at defense, but they still played because they had a positive impact on the other end. Heck, Yao Ming got absolutly abused on defense by Carlos Boozer in the playoffs, Boozer attacked him every possesion. Zach is not athletic at all, he is out there trying to guard the best basketball players on the planet. 

There's also some Hall of Fame guy on TNT, a Mr. Charles Barkley, who absolutly sucked on defense just like Zach but he had an "OK" career. Some players are great on both ends, some only on one.

I'm glad Zach took the high road in his comments, he outclassed most Portland fans tonight.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: booing opposing players*



Driew said:


> Kinda cool that Brandon stopped by his house to say "hi".


Classy.


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: booing opposing players*

are you kidding me? these are professional basketball players, if they thrive off of boos by an opposing crowd that is sad. you can say that LBJ went off while the fan the other night was heckling but he has done that MULTIPLE times without a fan in his ear.

Zach was going to come out to prove that portland shouldn't have traded him, especailly getting back frye and francis. i'm sure he felt he was worth more than that. and zach was a HUGE reason for this franchise going into the dumps. he was a headcase and general malcontent on the court. i don't for one moment try and say he was good or bad person because i don't know him personally and i'm guessing none of you do either.

i do agree with the op on one thing and that is booing college players. these young men are not being "paid" (at least not millions). however ducks fall outside of this, as anyone wearing that ugly green and yellow deserved to be heckled as much as possible.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: booing opposing players*

Who cares if their professionals. How would you feel if someone came into your work and started booing what you were doing! I wouldn't care how much money I was making, it would make for a crappy day of work. Almost every player in the NBA loves playing the game and would be playing if it was free, they just happen to make millions doing it. Will they still play if people boo them? Sure they will, but they are humans and would much prefer to have people root for them in a fun environment.


----------



## azsun67 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: booing opposing players*

I agree the fans should have not booed Zach last night. After the trade he never did anything disrespectful towards Portland. The fans didn't have to cheer for him, but they didnt have to boo either.


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: booing opposing players*

there are many professions out there where the public can voice thier displeasure with the job someone is doing. and don't feed the "they would be doing this for free cause they love the game" BS. there wouldn't be an NBA if they all played for free. i enjoy playing the game, and would love to make millions at it. come down to where i play, hand me a bunch of money and you can boo me all you want. it comes down to they are making a TON of money to play a GAME. like it or not this is a part of the experience. in a perfect world he doesn't get booed but like a previous poster said, it was probably more the situation of him being the last recognizable "jailblazer" that got the harshness. that era is dead and i doubt he gets the same treatment next year. it was years of frustrations coming out of the fans.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

so now we can't boo? 

ooookay...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

Zach demonstrated once again his "moral character" is made of much finer stuff than most current Blazers "fans".

I've been a Blazers fan for over 3 decades and we used to be known for giving a tremendously friendly welcome to former players when they returned to play us. Stars, scrubs, heroes gone astray, it didn't matter because they had worn the uni and played for us. Our team had class because our fans had class.

(Many of) our current fans have no class, none at all, and it will eventually detract from the way the players feel about playing here. They'll see that they might someday be in the same situation, getting booed in the Rose Garden as a returning former player.

They'll see what mean, spitefully hollow souls they're playing for.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



Hap said:


> so now we can't boo?
> 
> ooookay...


Go right ahead, show what you're made of.

I boo refs for bad calls, and opposing players for flagrant fouls.

If you want to boo a guy who never once has said a bad word about this city, who worked harder on his game than any previous Blazer I'm aware of, who literally carried the team on his back for several years, and who'd love to come back and play for us again if it was possible, go right ahead.

Strange what some people get off on.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



MARIS61 said:


> Zach demonstrated once again his "moral character" is made of much finer stuff than most current Blazers "fans".
> 
> I've been a Blazers fan for over 3 decades and we used to be known for giving a tremendously friendly welcome to former players when they returned to play us. Stars, scrubs, heroes gone astray, it didn't matter because they had worn the uni and played for us. Our team had class because our fans had class.


There's a reason why certain players get boo'd vs others. Damon didn't get boo'd. Zach did.

Why? Zach is a freaking idiot, whereas Damon is a tard, but he actually tried to make amends with the fanbase and the city. 



> (Many of) our current fans have no class, none at all, and it will eventually detract from the way the players feel about playing here.


Wow, way to make a sweeping (and ignorant) statement. 

If the team cheered when an opposing player went down with injury, then sure you could make that statement. But we're not talking about that. We're talking about fans who were tired of the stupid behavior of players. 

Plus..*every* fanbase does this. Sonic fans boo'd Kemp when he was a Blazer. Hell, Laker fans boo Kwame _and Kobe_ this year.



> They'll see that they might someday be in the same situation, getting booed in the Rose Garden as a returning former player.


Yah, they'll see that if they piss on the fanbase, act like a complete ****ing idiot, and don't have a clue about how to play the game "the right way", they'll not get the respect from the crowd. If they "black out" and flip off the fans _at home_...they'll probably get boo'd. 

You get the respect you deserve. Zach got the respect he deserved.



> They'll see what mean, spitefully hollow souls they're playing for.


When you return to this planet, please let the rest of us know how your trip was.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*I'm waiting...*

The treatment Zach got from certain unsportsmanlike "fans" last night provides a clear litmus test to see what kind of character our new roster of "good guys" really has.

*If Roy, Jarrett, Blake and the others (that includes KP) have any stones at all they'll be publicly commenting* that they were disappointed in the base behaviour of their fans towards a former player and friend, and certainly hope it never happens again.

If it goes unchallenged, then they will drop a couple notches on MARIS61's credibility meter, and I'll certainly think less of them than I do now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



MARIS61 said:


> Go right ahead, show what you're made of.
> 
> I boo refs for bad calls, and opposing players for flagrant fouls.
> 
> ...


And I'll cheer a guy who understood that he needed to work on his defense, and that he didn't need to be the only guy scoring. And I'll cheer a guy who doesn't show up to games (on several occasions) late..and I'll cheer a guy who understands that what you say is what you do. 

Do I think Zach is a horrible basketball person? Nope. I'm not even sure I'd boo him (I'm a big fan of apathy), but I would never be so presumptuous, and pompous to think that because I wouldn't do something and the fanbase does, it makes them unclassy.

That is probably the most arrogant and closed minded thing a fan can do. 

You want to boo a player? Go right ahead, it's your right. It doesn't make you a worse fan, nor does me not booing make me a better fan.

Cheering a players injury? Thats a whole other kettle of fish. Cheering the potential life changing injury is not something I've *ever* heard Blazer fans do. 

When Damon tore his knee (I was at that game) he had been boo'd sometimes when he shot (nothing major though)..but the second he went down with the knee injury, you could hear a pin drop in the Garden.

And when he finally was put on the stretcher and carried out, there were loud cheers of support from us in the garden, even from those of us who weren't big fans of Damon.

Classless..whatever.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

It seems all the Zach lovers/supporters are making it sound like Zach was something special. They think he did no wrong. He is one of the biggest losers I have ever seen play for the Blazers. The only good thing I can say about him is his hard wrong on rehab back from his knee injury. I'm not going into all his off court stuff he did but they are terrible IMO. His on court was nothing special either. Half the time he didn't even run back on defense. I have had it with this forum and this will be my last time I post or read anything. There are just to many people that would get upset with the fans that boo a loser like Zach. The Blazer fan base that didn't do anything but boo a player that almost ruined their franchise. I probably wouldn't have booed him as much as other people did but I'm sure I would have booed him when he was introduced and left it at that. I really enjoyed this forum and there are many interesting posters but I'm done. Good luck and good bye! :cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I'm waiting...*



MARIS61 said:


> The treatment Zach got from certain unsportsmanlike "fans" last night provides a clear litmus test to see what kind of character our new roster of "good guys" really has.
> 
> *If Roy, Jarrett, Blake and the others (that includes KP) have any stones at all they'll be publicly commenting* that they were disappointed in the base behaviour of their fans towards a former player and friend, and certainly hope it never happens again.
> 
> If it goes unchallenged, then they will drop a couple notches on MARIS61's credibility meter, and I'll certainly think less of them than I do now.


Or maybe they live in the world, like the rest of us, were they realize fans voice displeasure by booing.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: I'm waiting...*

Yeh, I guess I don't consider that our players need to take responsibility for the behavior of our fans.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

Hey, Hap, make all the excuses you want. That wasn't Zach booing, those were Portland TrailBlazers fans, who I believe are representatives of the city, Ambassadors of Portland, and *certainly most of them are "role models" to their children, wives, brothers...*

Fine examples for all to admire.

I realize most of them at one time or another moved here from California, but they embarrassed me as an Oregon Native who was brought up with a respect for others and at least a basic understanding of the difference between polite behaviour and crude behaviour.

It's clear to me KP's "moral cleansing" directive is barely under way.

He thought he only needed to switch out a few players, but if he wants this team to have a positive image it looks like he's going to have to put together the league's first mass trade of fans.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



MARIS61 said:


> Hey, Hap, make all the excuses you want. That wasn't Zach booing, those were Portland TrailBlazers fans, who I believe are representatives of the city, Ambassadors of Portland, and *certainly most of them are "role models" to their children, wives, brothers...*
> 
> Fine examples for all to admire.
> 
> ...


Yah, because A: no other fan base boo's former players that brought shame to the franchise and B: the rest of the fans in the world realize *WHY* they boo'd him.

As I said before, because YOU wouldn't have done it (and apparently are blindly loyal to players regardless of what they do) does not mean you are somehow a better fan.

You'll notice that no one who boo'd him is saying they're better fans than those who didn't. 

It's not like they're booing him for no reason. I could understand if we had a player like Derek Fisher who asked to leave for the health of his daughter (like Jazz fans) and then when he returned the following season on a new team, and the fans boo'd. That would be classless, and is not even remotely close to the same as what happened here.

This is booing a player (and a mindset) who alienated a LOT of a fans.

I would never cheer for Ruben Patterson. 

This is like saying that "Americans" have to support Bush because he's "our President". It might not be the same scale of issues, but it's the same faulty logic.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



Hap said:


> You want to boo a player? Go right ahead, it's your right. It doesn't make you a worse fan, nor does me not booing make me a better fan.


It's your right.

Free speech. The foundation that keeps this country standing. I support that right 100%, without restriction.

But you, and you alone, are 100% responsible for the content of your speech.

So if what you say or do makes you appear petty, spiteful and immature, don't blame others or make excuses.

And it most definitely DOES make you a worse fan. And it shows a total ignorance of what competitive sports are all about.

*Sportsmanship: Conduct and attitude considered as befitting participants in sports, especially fair play, courtesy, striving spirit, and grace in losing.*


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*

A person who boos, insults, puts-down, or heckles is lame. Sure you have the right, go ahead, you are still lame and part of the reason the whole jailblazers thing got so bad.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

People are just stupid, plain and simple.
You boo Bonzi, he said the fans didn't matter
You boo Kobe, because well..he is enemy #1 (the adultery thing didn't help either)
You boo horrendously bad calls by the refs
You boo legitimate attempts to harm one of our players
That's about it, unless Rick Fox or Bill Lambier came back into the league
I just don't see what Zach did to you(the people who boo'ed)..he NEVER ONCE said anything bad about the city, fans, or his teammates. It has been stated, he was NOT perfect, but who the hell is?
It was probably all those damn bandwagon fans who boo'ed Z-B0..those same fans who "wouldn't" go to Balzers games until he was traded because he was such a bad apple..yet they were most likely there during the 99-00 years when we were winning. Damn fairweather fans...and if they weren't... well that's even worse, way to call yourselves "true" fans. Yeah there are fan bases out there who boo their own past players, and in worst case their present ones as well. But as a fan of this franchise I have prided myself as being a part of something better than that...apparently I was wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It was classless. I was wondering why they were booing him, after all he never said anything bad about the organization.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HB said:


> It was classless. I was wondering why they were booing him, after all he never said anything bad about the organization.


As I said, if I had a chance to go to the game, I would have cheered for him during introductions and booed him during the game (like any other opposing player) - but let's face it - actions speak louder than words. The guy was given a max contract and never treated it as he should have. Yes, he worked his *** off to improve his offensive game - but he did squat to become a better defender, he was tardy, he never played team-ball and he never understood that his position as the face of the franchise required him to stay out of trouble off the court as well.

Zach brought this on himself and anyone that does not see it is fooling themselves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

andalusian said:


> As I said, if I had a chance to go to the game, I would have cheered for him during introductions and booed him during the game (like any other opposing player) - but let's face it - actions speak louder than words. *The guy was given a max contract and never treated it as he should have. Yes, he worked his *** off to improve his offensive game - but he did squat to become a better defender, he was tardy, he never played team-ball and he never understood that his position as the face of the franchise required him to stay out of trouble off the court as well.*
> 
> Zach brought this on himself and anyone that does not see it is fooling themselves.


Some players regardless of how much they train will always be set back by their physical limitations. Nash will never be a good defender, same as Zach. He just doesnt have the lateral quickness to keep up with anyone. You are the one with unreasonable expectations. The guy came back from microfracture surgery to average 20 and 10 rebounds. It'd be a different case if he just collects his checks without applying himself.

BTW how is Aldridge's defense any different from Zach, I dont see anyone getting on him for that.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HB said:


> Some players regardless of how much they train will always be set back by their physical limitations. Nash will never be a good defender, same as Zach. He just doesnt have the lateral quickness to keep up with anyone. You are the one with unreasonable expectations. The guy came back from microfracture surgery to average 20 and 10 rebounds. It'd be a different case if he just collects his checks without applying himself.
> 
> BTW how is Aldridge's defense any different from Zach, I dont see anyone getting on him for that.



Oh, I understand that. What is inexcusable is Zach staying behind to argue a call while the rest of the team is playing 4 on 5. Was an every-game event for large stretches of the year. Aldridge is already a better help defender and a better dribble penetration defender - thanks to his mobility and length - but I would not feel bad about Zach's defense if he was consistently trying. He did not (still does not), while Aldridge is never left behind, always trying to get back and be a part of the defensive rotation.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boooooooooooooo Booooooooooooo Booooooooooooooooo . . .

. . . to the fans who booed Zach.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're not making Zach out to be a god. We're just highlighting all his positives since they're so easily forgotten under the _"Jail Blazer Lazy **** Can't Play Defence_" talk. The point most are arguing is Zach actually liked the city and the team, unlike say Damon/Bonzi. He also did work hard and loved the game.

Why boo a guy like this endlessly? It serves no purpose at all, especially when he's taking the high road and showing nothing but class towards you since leaving the team. He hasn't said a bad word, or done anything at all wrong since being traded to the Knicks, and even after being booed he simply congratulated the team and wished he could be with them.


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

it was one freakin game people. i would almost guarentee he doesn't get that reaction next time, in fact i'd guess he gets a lot more cheers than boos next time. face it, it wasn't all directed at zach personally. i think a lot of it was the image of the team that he was on. sheed and bonzi both got booed when they came back but this was zach's first time. and just because "he never said anything bad about the orginization" doesn't mean he didn't contribute to one of, if not the, darkest period of trailblazer basketball. that team made the orginization and the city a joke in the national media. that should never be excused.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



MARIS61 said:


> *Zach demonstrated once again his "moral character" is made of much finer stuff than most current Blazers "fans".*
> 
> I've been a Blazers fan for over 3 decades and we used to be known for giving a tremendously friendly welcome to former players when they returned to play us. Stars, scrubs, heroes gone astray, it didn't matter because they had worn the uni and played for us. Our team had class because our fans had class.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Zach Randolph has finer moral character than our fans because we chose to boo him? In what world are you living in? This is the same guy that spent his bereavment period at A STRIP CLUB!

You and your ridiculous sense of "moral character" are laughable at best. Please. We need to trade the fan base for booing a guy who everyone agrees is a bad face for a franchise? A guy who was paid a fortune to reinvigorate the franchise, yet time after time did nothing but give it a black eye? Was this not the same "class act" that broke the cheek bone of one of his teammates with a sucker punch?

I'm quite glad I booed him and would gladly do so again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Zach's Class > our fanbase/booing opposing players (merged)*



RipCity9 said:


> I'm quite glad I booed him and would gladly do so again!


Go for it. You'll look super tough.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good response - that's clearly why we were booing - to look tough. It certainly wasn't to voice our displeasure with the way he carried himself while being the face of our beloved franchise. Seriously - why is a Miami fan spending so much time on the Blazer board?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Why boo a guy like this endlessly?


Endlessly? Did I slip into a coma and don't realize it's been several years since he was traded?

Or was this the first game he returned to Portland and people act as though this has happened dozens of times?

As for Zach wanting to play here (being a reason why fans shouldn't boo)..Is that really a valid reason? Of course he wants to play here. We're a better team, with a significantly better future, and at least here fans don't eat their babies.

Hell, I bet you every single player on the Knicks would rather play for the Blazers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RipCity9 said:


> Good response - that's clearly why we were booing - to look tough. It certainly wasn't to voice our displeasure with the way he carried himself while being the face of our beloved franchise. Seriously - why is a Miami fan spending so much time on the Blazer board?


So you're just gona keep booing him yea? Like I said, go for it. It serves no purpose at all, booing a guy endlessly to "voice your displeasure". :laugh:

Sorry if I'm not talking about the Blazer dynasty winning championships.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hap said:


> Endlessly? Did I slip into a coma and don't realize it's been several years since he was traded?
> 
> Or was this the first game he returned to Portland and people act as though this has happened dozens of times?


Endlessly as in everytime he touched the ball, and people like RipCity9 saying "I'd gladly do it again!" ..



Hap said:


> As for Zach wanting to play here (being a reason why fans shouldn't boo)..Is that really a valid reason? Of course he wants to play here. We're a better team, with a significantly better future, and at least here fans don't eat their babies.
> 
> Hell, I bet you every single player on the Knicks would rather play for the Blazers.


um, when did I say that was a reason? I was saying that I was glad he took the high-road, not saying anything negative about the Blazers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh someone please take ripcity9's tix away from him....or better yet go to his job and "quite gladly" boo rip's *** endlessly too.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You paid for your seat, you can boo all you want. ZBO played well for us, so I would never boo him.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> So you're just gona keep booing him yea? Like I said, go for it. It serves no purpose at all, booing a guy endlessly to "voice your displeasure". :laugh:
> 
> Sorry if I'm not talking about the Blazer dynasty winning championships.


It served the purpose of letting me voice my displeasure - what's so difficult about that to understand?

Meanwhile, enjoy last place - looks like your franchise is dead in the water for years to come. Maybe you should spend less time here and more time booing Pat Riley.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder how much pleasure Quick and Canzano got out of Zach being booed . . . I feel like they help fuel a lot of this hatred towards Zach. 

The pen is mighter than the sword.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You paid for your seat, you can boo all you want. ZBO played well for us, so I would never boo him.


Yah, but you think Mike Barrett walks on water...so really, it's obvious your judgment is kind of impaired.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Yah, but you think Mike Barrett walks on water...so really, it's obvious your judgment is kind of impaired.


I have seen MB actually walk on water! Lake Oswego 2 years ago!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I have seen MB actually walk on water! Lake Oswego 2 years ago!


Thats because Lake Oswego is actually solid. Not sure what it is, but I know that it is solid.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrZqnGe22sU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrZqnGe22sU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RipCity9 said:


> It served the purpose of letting me voice my displeasure - what's so difficult about that to understand?
> 
> Meanwhile, enjoy last place - looks like your franchise is dead in the water for years to come. Maybe you should spend less time here and more time booing Pat Riley.


Good work then, you voiced your displeasure. Go on, keep doing it. Buy tix to Blazer games and boo Zach, let everyone know you voiced your displeasure freely and gladly. Come boo Zach at Heat games too, we could use the attendance.

Lol at another Heat-directed comment.. Come back when you have anything useful to say or shut the **** up, thanks.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Thats because Lake Oswego is actually solid. Not sure what it is, but I know that it is solid.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrZqnGe22sU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lrZqnGe22sU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


That statement sounds like it came from a Wilson High educated mind. $$$$$$$ can't but you everything! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Dude I didn't see that video, what the hell is that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Dude I didn't see that video, what the hell is that?


It's from the TV show "Exit 57" (that had Stephen Colbert in it, back when he was Colbert and not Col-bear).

And as for the comment, it comes from the mind of someone who knows what real lakes look like, smell like, boat like and more importantly, swim like.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

If you think Zach has class... then you are smoking a pipe filled with meth and crack.

Zach has no class. He pays people for sex shows.

Go take your class talk somewhere else.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> Hell, I bet you every single player on the Knicks would rather play for the Blazers.


I suspect Zach is the only one.

They're playing in New York and you think they're attracted to Portland?

:lol:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I suspect Zach is the only one.
> 
> They're playing in New York and you think they're attracted to Portland?
> 
> :lol:


They're the laughing stock of the league. Yes, I think they'd be attracted to playing on any winning team at this point. Do you really think the bright lights of NY make up for being part of that mess?

That's almost as hard to believe as you honestly thinking Zach has more class than Portland fans.


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

professionals, for the most part, are attracted to winning. you think that a majority of the knicks roster don't want off that team asap?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

bigbailes said:


> professionals, for the most part, are attracted to winning. you think that a majority of the knicks roster don't want off that team asap?


Of course they don't want off.

They want someone else off, or IT gone, but no way they want off the NY Knicks to go to hobunk Portland, OR., where they'll play less minutes and be asked to sacrifice for the team concept.

On reflection David Lee might do it IF he wasn't already their annointed saviour.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> Thats because Lake Oswego is actually solid. Not sure what it is, but I know that it is solid.


The lake's actual makeup is constantly changing in direct correlation to the diets of residents upstream along the Tualatin River.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> I suspect Zach is the only one.
> 
> They're playing in New York and you think they're attracted to Portland?
> 
> :lol:


Let's see...we have the reigning ROY, and snagged the #1 pick last year, and have an owner who's rich as hell, and a significantly better chance at winning a title (let alone titles) than NY.

Yah, I bet they'd rather play in Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> The lake's actual makeup is constantly changing in direct correlation to the diets of residents upstream along the Tualatin River.


Actually, I believe the Tualatin no longer dumps into the Lake, which actually made the situation worse.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> Let's see...we have the reigning ROY, and snagged the #1 pick last year, and have an owner who's rich as hell, and a significantly better chance at winning a title (let alone titles) than NY.
> 
> Yah, I bet they'd rather play in Portland.


I'm not sure I agree. Not everyone in pro sports plays for rings. Do you honestly think Curry would be willing to come here to back up Oden? Do you think Marbury would come here unless we traded Roy and declared it "his" team? 

It is also the simple truth that some people would rather live in NY or LA than Portland. *I* don't get that attitude, but it nonetheless exists.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Actually, I believe the Tualatin no longer dumps into the Lake, which actually made the situation worse.


Did you say Mike barrett takes dumps in the lake?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I'm not sure I agree. Not everyone in pro sports plays for rings. Do you honestly think Curry would be willing to come here to back up Oden? Do you think Marbury would come here unless we traded Roy and declared it "his" team?


Marbury can probably stay in NY and play in little Italy.



Oldmangrouch said:


> It is also the simple truth that some people would rather live in NY or LA than Portland. *I* don't get that attitude, but it nonetheless exists.


It is also simple truth that some people would rather live in Portland than NY. I am one of these people. The day we left NYC was a good day for us. Very good.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did you say Mike barrett takes dumps in the lake?


it's a weird algae type thing actually (plus the sewer pipe that goes through the lake), and it's basically a big stationary pond.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Was this not the same "class act" that broke the cheek bone of one of his teammates with a sucker punch?


Speaking of sucker punches... 



RipCity9 said:


> Meanwhile, enjoy last place - looks like your franchise is dead in the water for years to come. Maybe you should spend less time here and more time booing Pat Riley.


That just oozes class. Thats just plain low. Thanks for making all us blazer fans look like winners.


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

actually one was a sucker punch that broke someones cheek bone and the other comment was the truth (their team does suck).

and please stop with the "way to make us look classless," you are the only ones that really are reading and care about this thread.


----------



## CharcoalF (Feb 11, 2005)

It is ok to boo a ref, but not Zach?

How many calls does a ref have to make a game without the benefit of replay? These guys get paid a fraction of that of the players and recieve little of the fame. If anything, these guys deserve a break.

As for Zach, review all of the off the court incidents. I did not see or hear anything vulgar directed towards him at the game. People have the right to judge his antics here in Portland and booing is a very mild way to voice this.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Speaking of sucker punches...
> 
> 
> 
> That just oozes class. Thats just plain low. Thanks for making all us blazer fans look like winners.


How would that be a sucker punch - since we were directly engaged. Poor attempt on your part. Then again, you too think Zach is a classy guy - I shouldn't expect much. The Blazers are the ones making us look like winners (that, and our fan base's efforts to get the malcontents like him out of town).


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

malcontent \mal-kuhn-TENT; MAL-kuhn-tent\, noun:
1. One who is discontented or dissatisfied.


----------

